# Killbuzz's Lawn Journal



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

How the lawn sits today. (6/8/2019)





































*2019 Fertilizer and Chemical Applications*
17 March - Pre-emergent, TalstarP
19 April - PGR
5 May - PGR, CarbonX
16 May - PGR, TalstarP
24 May - PGR

*The Beginning*
My wife and I decided to settle down in San Antonio after our enlistments both ended in the Air Force. We never got to own a home due to our frequent moves so we splurged a little whenever it came time to buy our first home. Luckily I still had my VA loan available and back in 2012 the interest rates were low and even lower for disabled veterans (2.75% if you're curious). Being our first home my priority wasn't the lawn. The first year I would only mow when it got high and pulled weeds when they got big. Starting in 2014 I started to take a little more care of my lawn but as you can see from the picture, I wasn't doing that great of a job.

*2014*









In 2015 I met a guy at work who was getting into lawn care. He showed me pictures of what he was able to accomplish with a Fiskers reel mower. I was pretty amazed to say the least. This got me into at least keeping my lawn as pristine as I could with the mower I had (2008 Craftsman rotary). I started to fertilize frequently and sprayed weedkiller every few months. You have to admit I did a pretty good job with that rotary.

*2015*


















Not much changed in 2016. I still had my rotary but I tried to keep the lawn low. This, as you can see, had its issues with scalping. I knew next season I would need to get a reel mower. This was a challenge since lawn care isn't a huge hobby in South Texas. I scoured Craigslist but could never find a good mower at a good price. So I decided to buy new and at the time the Allett Kensington caught my eye with its interchangable cartridges. So I saved up and pulled the trigger and bought one from Super Sod.

*2016*



























I started 2017 off right with a good scalping with my new reel mower but ran into issues immediately with the lawn. I knew that it was in need of a good leveling. So once the grass started taking off, I asked a few of my work buddies to assist me in leveling my lawn. I ordered five yards of mason sand but only used about 3 1/2 yards in the front. The rest I used in the back in a few places.

*2017*




































The leveling paid off well but it still wasn't perfect. I knew next season I would need to do it again. I also ran into some issues in some spots where the grass was struggling. Turned out to be some crappy soil that wouldn't hold water. I did what I could but waited until the following season to address it properly.














































While I've been pretty impressed with my Allett it is by no means a perfect reel mower. My biggest complaints are the reel and bedknife adjustment and the soft steel used to manufacture the reel itself. I found myself constantly readjusting the reel and bedknife after every other mow. The six blade reel that came with the mower dulled in a matter of weeks so I had to backlap. This helped a little but I could never get the leading edge to cut paper without making it rub against the bedknife. The ten blade reel cartridge hasn't had this issue...yet. I decided at the end of the year to purchase a greens mower from one of the Week's auctions. So at the begining of 2018 I picked up a Jacbosen Greens King 522A and had it shipped to SA. As of today I love it although it is a beast!

*Equipment*

*Jacobsen Greens King 522A* - Rebuild Thread
*Allett Kensington 17B w/ Six blade reel, Ten blade reel, Lawn brush, and Verticutter (review coming soon)* 
*Craftsman Rotary Mower*
*Spyker P40 Spreader
Echo 58v Trimmer w/ Landscape blade and edger attachments
Echo 58v Blower
Chapin 20v Backpack Sprayer w/ DFW wand*




















*Chemicals and Fertilizer*
Milorganite
Trin-Pac Select PGR
Prodiamine 65WDG Pre-emergent
Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate
Celsius WG Herbicide
TalstarP Incecticide


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. Looks great!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking good this year already. I had a similar journey as far as lawcare. I just hope I can get mine close to looking like yours. Maybe by the end of summer.

Quick question - How do you keep the Bermuda out of the beds? I have a barrier around mine and continue to get a lot of grass growing in the beds. Can I spray with glyophosate?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I carefully spray it with glyphosate if it gets bad. The landscape blade has also been a big help. I'm surprised grass will even grow with the amount of limestone and caliche we have around here.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Killbuzz thanks, I will start applying the glyophosate and it also looks like I need to add yet another piece of equipment to my ever growing list.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> I'm surprised grass will even grow with the amount of limestone and caliche we have around here.


What part of town you in? I'm in Helotes, and the limestone is ridiculous. Can hit bedrock in some areas digging down 12"


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@gijoe4500 Alamo Ranch


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I thought I might have recognized that area. I am somewhat right around the corner. Protranco 211 area.

I am in the highest part of my neighborhood on top of rock. My builder only brought in enough soil to put 2" on top of what my house is on. I hit rock in my back yard if I go further then 3" in some areas. My front is a little better but still pretty bad.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> @gijoe4500 Alamo Ranch


Definitely close by.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@gijoe4500 @Ral1121 Let me know if either of you need help or need something. I have plenty of Prodiamine, Celsius, and PGR to share.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, you've got a great looking place. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious of how level that lot is. Looks like you're taking a lots of steps in the right direction, and give me encouragement.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, your lawn looks level and has a nice deep green. What else are you adding to your lawn?

Also, post a vid of your echo with that landscape blade attachment. I got the same weed trimmer off craigslist for 150 bucks. How do you like the edger? I am thinking about buying that too.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Fishnugget To date I've only applied humate and milo. When I get a chance I'll post a vid of Echo and landscape blade. Both it and the edger work well.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Gave the lawn a double cut today with the Jake. I set the groomer a little lower this time and noticed a big difference with the cut. My HOC was a little lower too but now I'm starting to scalp in a few spots. Looks like the yearly leveling project will happen in two weeks.




























Also, here's a video of the Maruyama Landscape Blade with an Echo 58v trimmer. I originally had the landscape blade attachment from R&R but a buddy of mine accidentally bought one a Maruyama landscape blade off of Ebay not knowing it wouldn't fit an Echo with a fixed head. Luckily it fit my Echo which has their PAS system so we just swapped. Sorry for the narrow video. I didn't know I had my GoPro setup incorrectly.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Great Video Killbuzz now I got to fork out more money for the landscape blade!!!

Do you have an extra battery for your trimmer? I have a 4.0amp battery and am thinking will probably buy another battery.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great. Genuinely jealous of the color.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Fishnugget No, I don't have an extra battery for the trimmer. The blower did come with a battery of its own but it only has have of the lithium cells as the one that came with the trimmer. The trimmer lasts for two front yard trims before it needs a recharge. I could do the whole front and back on one charge.

I snapped a quick pic of all the gear that makes this possible. I felt kind of silly standing on the lawn taking the picture. It was almost like a family portrait.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> ...I felt kind of silly standing on the lawn taking the picture. It was almost like a family portrait.


Great photo! Everyone was looking at the camera and no one blinked! :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> @Fishnugget No, I don't have an extra battery for the trimmer. The blower did come with a battery of its own but it only has have of the lithium cells as the one that came with the trimmer. The trimmer lasts for two front yard trims before it needs a recharge. I could do the whole front and back on one charge.
> 
> I snapped a quick pic of all the gear that makes this possible. I felt kind of silly standing on the lawn taking the picture. It was almost like a family portrait.


With your lawn like that I don't think the manufacturers would mind if you snapped individuals of your machines and sent them in. Looks like a set.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn :rofl:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

What HOC are you at? Looks great :thumbup: and I love the family pic


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow. What a difference from 2014 to 2018. Looks great.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@J_nick My Bench HOC is .48. I would like to go lower but I have to wait until after my leveling job sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

The weather took a dive today and barely made it out of the 40s. Nevertheless I mowed the front anyway. I'm starting to get the hang of using the Jake and mowing seems to take no time at all. More weird looks from the neighbors but it's just the look of envy. 



















My trouble spot is filling in nicely. Now all that's left is my last trouble spot near my water meter. I have a large mound near it and last year I tried to tackle it by digging but I made the mistake of trying to seed it. Long story short, I used the wrong seed so now I have to remove the sod in that area. I've been prepping a large piece of turf in my back yard which I'll transplant to the front. I plan on using a sod cutter to do the job.

Trouble spot 1


















Trouble spot 2


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> ...More weird looks from the neighbors but it's just the look of envy.


For sure - you're definitely dominating the neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> The weather took a dive today and barely made it out of the 40s. Nevertheless I mowed the front anyway. I'm starting to get the hang of using the Jake and mowing seems to take no time at all. More weird looks from the neighbors but it's just the look of envy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lawn certainly has plenty of curb appeal :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Some goodies came in today!










I gave the lawn a cut before I take the Jake to the local golf course and have the reel sharpened. Hopefully all goes well. Lines look a bit crooked in the bottom pic. I have slope in that area that needs some more sand added.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Dropped the Jake off at the local golf course today. The mechanic had a set of transport wheels and sold the to me for $20. He did a quick look at everything and said the reel was in great shape and had a lot of life left. Hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Killbuzz did you find out if they do this on the side? Will they do residential units like a McLane or trucut? Do they do a relief grind as well?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 Yes, yes, and yes. I mentioned your McLane and he said there would have to be a modification made to your reel for it to work on his grinder.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Killbuzz that sounds good. Thanks for finding out. Hopefully it's nothing too major.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Got back from a nice trip to Austin for a few days. Lawn was in need of a mow but my Jacobsen is still at the golf course. Luckily I still have my Allett which I've been using in the backyard these past few weeks. I know I still need to make a review on it so I decided to film a little mowing.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm definitely getting a landscape blade, but really didn't want to mess with another engine/gas/oil item. Where does this echo 58v seem underpowered in your opinion if at all? The only true need I have is the landscape blade and maybe an edger.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@gatormac2112 I haven't ran in to any situations where the 58v couldn't handle it. I could see it having issues with the edger if the ground was too wet.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

@Killbuzz are there different versions of the 58v trimmer? I was looking at one at HD today and it said it couldn't take attachments. I want to make sure I get the one that is PAS compatible so I can use the LB and edger attachment

EDIT: on the echo website it says this about 58v and PAS
_It is compatible with the ECHO PAS string trimmer, pruner, blower, dethatcher and cultivator attachments. It has only been UL listed for the string trimmer._​
So it sounds completely compatible, not sure what UL listed even means


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> @Killbuzz are there different versions of the 58v trimmer? I was looking at one at HD today and it said it couldn't take attachments. I want to make sure I get the one that is PAS compatible so I can use the LB and edger attachment
> 
> EDIT: on the echo website it says this about 58v and PAS
> _It is compatible with the ECHO PAS string trimmer, pruner, blower, dethatcher and cultivator attachments. It has only been UL listed for the string trimmer._​
> So it sounds completely compatible, not sure what UL listed even means


Underwriters Labatories. The company has to pay big bucks to have the power head listed with UL to get the little sticker on it meaning it's not going to explode into flames when it's being used to power the pruner, blower, dethatcher and cultivator attachments.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > @Killbuzz are there different versions of the 58v trimmer? I was looking at one at HD today and it said it couldn't take attachments. I want to make sure I get the one that is PAS compatible so I can use the LB and edger attachment
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I got my Jacobsen back from the local golf course. They gave the reel and bedknife a nice sharpening. I had to take it out for a spin as soon as I got home.

https://youtu.be/jW6pRGPwN30


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Killbuzz Very very nice! Looking forward to more of your videos.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

One of many cuts to come over the next few days. Each time I will bring down the HOC a little until it's ready for aeration and sand.

https://youtu.be/dQVjBW6cxBo


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> One of many cuts to come over the next few days. Each time I will bring down the HOC a little until it's ready for aeration and sand.


Very nice. Do you have a grass catcher? If I were gradually taking mine down I would probably catch those clipppings. Might not make much difference though because your taking off so little.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Very nice. Do you have a grass catcher? If I were gradually taking mine down I would probably catch those clipppings. Might not make much difference though because your taking off so little.


I did a second pass with the catcher. The camera was in the way during the first pass.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Killbuzz Ahhh, should have known you had it all under control :thumbup:

How much sand you going to go for?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Killbuzz Ahhh, should have known you had it all under control :thumbup:
> 
> How much sand you going to go for?


Last year was the first time I leveled and at the time I estimated five yards. It ended up only needing about 3 1/2. This year I'll probably get 3 1/2. I don't think I need that much but I'll just use the left overs in the back. My local stone and sand business only makes deliveries when the order is for 3+ yards.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

No pics or videos this week. Next Friday I will be core aerating followed by a leveling job the next morning. I plan on taking a time lapse and a buddy of mine will be bring his DJI Mavik Pro to film cool shots. In total I should have about five or six people over to help. Last year we got 3 yards of sand dumped and spread across the front within 45 minutes. Hopefully it will be just as quick this year.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Killbuzz It's great to have good friends. I think I may get the Big Green Egg going to encourage people to help me this year.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

We have a chance of rain all week with it peaking on Friday. Looks like the leveling job will have to wait until next week.

https://youtu.be/s7Kg_4Y8dmI


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Early 10th anniversary present from the wife. Should make for some sweet pictures and videos.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> Early 10th anniversary present from the wife. Should make for some sweet pictures and videos.


Wow, the Mavic Pro, very cool. Looking forward to even better videos with that thing!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been messing with the drone a bit and got some good shots. I've also started the initial steps in getting the back yard back into shape. I will only be focusing on the left side since the rest of the yard will be trashed once we get our pool installed later this year. I gave it an initial scalping yesterday so it looks soooo bad right now. If you look at the area around my water meter you can see that it is struggling as well. This is where a lot of common bermuda has taken over. It's also where there is a large hump. My plan is to take a sod cutter to the area and get rid of this hump. It will have to wait until another weekend though. This Saturday is level day....finally...


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Good cores









Good spacing









I took a video of the aeration but it didn't turn out that great. I'm still going to post it but I want to mess with the color first.

Tomorrow....level.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/pTr8eCHnBW0


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looking good man!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice Killbuzz..I need to get on it too and perform some aeration with leveling. Maybe it will happen for memorial day weekend.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Looking good man!


+1 :thumbsup:

Tell me what it is like to have help... :lol:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

What are you using to suck up the cores?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Alan The lawn brush cartridge on the Kensington.

https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/homeowner-mower-range-accessories/lawn-brush/


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I haven't had any free time to edit the time lapse and video of my leveling project. I was going to fly the drone while we were moving the sand but high winds prevented that from happening.

I took this pic right after we got done spreading the sand around with the landscape rakes.









This year I allowed the sand to dry all day before using the drag mat. I also used my lawn brush cartridge to work the sand in. It was super dusty but I was happy with the results.










Day 1




































Day 4 - After cutting it with my six blade cartridge which is now my permanent "sacrificial reel".





































Here are all the cores I picked up with the lawn brush.










Overall everything went well with the exception of the mason sand. I ordered it from the same place last year but this time the sand came with a lot of small pebbles and chunks of top soil. My guess is they got mixed in when they scooped it up. Next year I'm going to order it from a place that specializes in mason supplies. They keep their sand in concrete bays and away from dirt.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Where did you order your sand from this year?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ral1121 Buckhorn over by 1604 and Bandera. I would try San Antonio Masonry and Tool off of Culebra and 1560. I know they are a little more expensive but worth it.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> @Ral1121 Buckhorn over by 1604 and Bandera. I would try San Antonio Masonry and Tool off of Culebra and 1560. I know they are a little more expensive but worth it.


I was just wondering I have had luck in going to stone and soil. It is where I got mine last year.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Day 6


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Killbuzz Looking great as usual. Waiting patiently for another video!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Killbuzz, what solar panels you got? Tell me about your system. Do you own it? Thanks!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@SGrabs33 I'll try to get one uploaded this weekend.

@Fishnugget I have 30 Canadian Solar 225 PV Modules and a SMA Sunny Boy 7700TL inverter. Our local power company had a deal to where they would pay for half of your solar system just so long as you plug it into their grid. Total cost of the system was $22,348 but after the power company rebate and 30% back from the government, we paid around $9,000. In total it saves us about $100 a month. I'm hoping the Tesla Powerwall will start dropping in price so I can start storing some of excess energy instead of the power company buying off of me for cheap.

I just about have all the parts needed to make my @wardconnor / @Mightyquinn spreader mate. The five gallon tank I ordered is on back order and won't get here until mid-June.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Curious to see if anyone knows why I get these light green spots throughout my lawn. This happens every year but not in the same spots. The grass is growing at the same rate as the darker areas so I don't believe it's stressed or has some sort of disease. I've ordered a soil sampler and plan on sending off a sample from the light green and a sample from the dark green areas to see if there is a difference. I haven't put down any iron in over a month so it's leading me to believe that it could be that. The areas get plenty of water and I've found no rocks when I poke it with a screwdriver. Anyone got any ideas?

@Greendoc @Ware @Mightyquinn


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> @Fishnugget I have 30 Canadian Solar 225 PV Modules and a SMA Sunny Boy 7700TL inverter. Our local power company had a deal to where they would pay for half of your solar system just so long as you plug it into their grid. Total cost of the system was $22,348 but after the power company rebate and 30% back from the government, we paid around $9,000. In total it saves us about $100 a month. I'm hoping the Tesla Powerwall will start dropping in price so I can start storing some of excess energy instead of the power company buying off of me for cheap.


Great to hear your local power company was willing to pay half, that was a good deal. I also researched the Tesla power wall when it started to come out but it was still an expensive option. I am hoping in the next few years it starts dropping in price.

I have 18 panels in my house and all are connected to the grid. I probably need another 8-10 panels to get full 100% electrical coverage. I was thinking of routing these other panels to a Tesla powerwall as well.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's a few updated pics. As you can tell by the first picture, I have a great neighbor. It's hard to have a domination line with him but it also doesn't help that I spread Milo on that side of the lawn too.  I've also noticed over the past few months that our corner of the neighborhood has the most pristine lawns. Unfortunately most of them use TruGreen.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Just about done with my @wardconnor spreader mate. All that's left is the wiring.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Have you paid for the wiring already? If not then let me know. MQ has figured out for us that we need 10 gage wiring and connectors.

Also another piece of angle aluminum accross the front where the boom attaches is way better.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@wardconnor I haven't done the wiring yet. I should have some 10 gauge wires and connectors. I didn't use angled aluminum but opted for some square tubing. From what I can tell it's super sturdy without the cross brace. I'll see how it preforms and go from there.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

So I got my soil test results back from TAMU. Everything is on par with last year's results with the exception of my pH which has creeped up. Most of the reading I found says to use Sulfur to bring it down but my Sulfur levels are already high. Anyone have any other suggestions? @Ware @Greendoc @Mightyquinn


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

@Killbuzz What are you fertilizing with? If you arn't already you might want to try using ammonium nitrate (21-0-0), as it will help lower the pH a little.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@UGADawg I just use Milo. I'll probably not even bother with the pH since it really isn't a big deal.

It's been I while since I've posted any pics of the lawn. The drought down here in South Texas is getting worse. We haven't had any measurable rain in weeks and temps are in the high 90s to 100s daily. Water restrictions limit us to one day a week and are about to go to once every other week soon. Hand watering is still fine so on top of my water day with the sprinklers I've been using the hose at least once a week. If you look at the pics you will see some drought stress. I've raised my HOC to help keep some moisture in the ground.




























I also finished my spreader sprayer drop-in thanks to @wardconnor. It makes spraying PGR and FAS much more enjoyable. I think I'm about done with buying equipment finally.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I had been wondering for a while what you had been up to!

The heat is hitting us hard in N.C. too. I think my HOC may be over .5 inches now 



Killbuzz said:


> I think I'm about done with buying equipment finally.


Neveerrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@S@SGrabs33 Yeah, mine is around .5 as well. I need to raise it a bit more but my R&R digital gauge is being RMA'd. I got some Penterra and tested it out on a spot in my backyard today. Hopefully all goes well so I can spray it on the front. My backyard is still my proving ground for new fertilizers and chemicals.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Still nothing but 100+ degree days with no rain in over a month. Hopefully we get some later tonight and temps seem to be dropping to the low 90s for the next few days. My lawn could use a break. A little bit of drought stress is still showing but it could be worse. Happy 4th all!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

HOC is at .5" and that's where I plan to keep it for the remainder of the season. Still nothing but 100 degree days and no rain in sight. We are still in stage two drought restrictions which means once per week for sprinklers but hand watering is ok any day. So my sprinkler day is Tuesday and I hand water every Friday evening.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Killbuzz looking great as always. No more sand I can see!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice Killbuzz, I'm a fan. Looks like your leveling jobs paid off. 100F is nothing, today was 120F for me!!!!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@SGrabs33
@Fishnugget

Yes the sand is paying off. I would do it again this season but it continues to be too hot!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Well it's been a long time since I've posted anything here but my season seems to have started already. My lawn went dormant back in November when we got a hard freeze but thanks to a warm December and January it has come back...

01/20/2019




























My backyard, on the other hand, is a mess due to the pool construction. Everything should be wrapping up around the middle to end of February which includes a lot of landscaping to include re-sodding the back with some Zyosia.

01/01/2019



















01/05/2019



















01/08/2019



















01/10/2019





































01/15/2019


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Update? I'm in sa too


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I used to live off of 1560 and culebra.

Where do you take your reel to get sharpened? Arnold at Silverhorn?

I have a tru cut and need a relief grind. I tried Brackenridge golf course but they only have toro equipment.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

drewwitt said:


> I used to live off of 1560 and culebra.
> 
> Where do you take your reel to get sharpened? Arnold at Silverhorn?
> 
> I have a tru cut and need a relief grind. I tried Brackenridge golf course but they only have toro equipment.


Did you ask that course if they would sharpen your REEL? They would most likely be able to use the same grinder for your TruCut that they use for their Toros. It's usually more of a question if they outsource their equipment maintenance or if they would want to spend the time to sharpen your REEL if they already have a grinder.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I brought my unit by but they said it wouldn't fit into their system. Mmm.....


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Hi, @Killbuzz . What rate (oz/gal) do you use with your PGR? Do you ever vary it? Thanks!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Well it took forever but I'm just about finished with my backyard and just in the nick of time. Our first 100 degree day may happen today and for sure tomorrow. Hooray...

For the back I went with Emerald Zoysia due to some lite shade I get from my neighbor's trees. It's also going to be a test on whether or not I switch out my 419 in the front with it sometime next year. It's starting to thin out around my trees. 

The sod was delivered this past Tuesday and while they were delivering it, it started to pour. So all of my leveling work was shot. So no sod was laid that day. Wednesday it was dry enough for me to redo the leveling and lay some of the sod. Unfortunately it was already starting to become stressed due to the heat. I didn't get far so I started again on Thursday. Two hours into it we get a heavy down pore. Again I had to wait until the next day to finish. By then the sod had started to turn yellow due to the lack of sunlight. I kept the pallets moist but without any sunlight there really wasn't much I could do. Luckily this time my wife was able to take off work early and we knocked the rest out. It was 97 degrees with a heat index in the 100s. I've never sweat so much in my life but luckily I had a pool to cool off in. 

Now everything is just about done. I still need fill in some of the gaps with soil and roll over the lawn with a lawn roller but I want it to perk up a bit first before stressing it out again. Fertilizer is down and I'm watering three times a day and it already is starting to recover though I know it will be a while before it's 100%.

In other news my Jake is out of commission due to bad clutch bearing. I have the parts but just not the time to fix it. I've been mowing the front with my Kensington but the more I use it the more I miss the quality of cut from the Jake. The lawn gods must have seen my frustration and I was fortunate to receive a bonus from work. There's a lot of little things I've been meaning to purchase but I decided to pull the trigger and ordered a Swardman Edwin. I only got the 10 blade cartridge so in the meantime I will keep the Kensington with the verticutter and brush cartridges until the end of the season. After that I plan on selling it at a good price. I'll do a review between the two at the end of the season once I've had the chance to use the Swardman. I can tell you right now it doesn't look good for the Kensington.

Pool Construction Pics

PebbleTec and tile completed


















New flowerbeds and drainage




































Emerald Zoysia













































Pool and Patio



























Finally, my 419 in the front




































@learnt I've stuck with .25floz per 1000sqft. Seems to work well.

@drewwitt I had Arnold sharpen my Jacobsen last year. Unfortunately he doesn't or can't do relief grinds.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh baby...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> Oh baby...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

@Killbuzz Thanks for the reply.

VERY nice updates. AND... the Swardman <3

You're killin' it. Keep it up!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


>


My husband says it's missing the exasperated spouse.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> Oh baby...


CONGRATS! You will love it!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Great Job on the lawn.
outstanding.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Lawn looks great! Where did you all get the fire pit?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Emerald in the back?


----------

